
Show HN: Software Manager, the Game - yuegui
https://thesoftwaremanager.com
======
madamelic
Interesting game.

You can pretty much destroy by not bothering to interview and blindly hiring a
giant crowd of engineers w/o regard for their salary. Dump them into high-
paying projects and destroy really quickly.

I was also specializing them in a specific area up to 10 then rotating lower
skilled out as they hit level 10.

This game is funny to abuse, but I am not sure the management style (birth 9
babies in one month with 9 women) is entirely accurate.

------
yuegui
A little game inspired by the devshop game that I saw here a while ago. You
will work as a manager to manage the projects, teams and try to survive in 60
days. Happy holidays!

------
Breza
This is fun!

